# Mal wieder GT ZASKAR



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2006)

Hy, habe heute beim putzen festgestellt, dass an meinen Zaskar die hinteren Ausfallenden von innen mit 6061 gestempelt sind. Ich deute die 6061 auf das Rahmenmaterial. Wenn dies bei allen so wäre, wäre die Diskussion mit dem Abschluß des Oberrohrs hinfällig. Mein Zaskar ist von 10/1997. Interessant wären jetzt die anderen Jahrgänge und ob es sich bei mir um einen Einzelfall handelt.

Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hab 2 Zaskars aus dem Jahr 1996 und bei beiden ist hinten links auf der Innenseite die 6061 (ja..ist das Rahmenmaterial) !   Was gibt es denn bei deinem Oberrohrabschluss zu diskutieren wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2006)

hatte ich das falsch im Hinterkopf, dass bei ein paar Zaskars die Abschlusskappe rund war?? Falls ja, sorry. Aber ist schon komisch mit der Zahl oder?


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Dezember 2006)

Also soweit ich das mal mitbekommen habe gab es mal einen der behauptete das sein 200x Modell Zaskar ne runde kappe hat aber die alten haben wohl alle ne glatte !  Was soll daran so komisch sein das die Zahlen da eingestanzt sind ?


----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2006)

Für mich machen die Zahlen nur Sinn, wenn es wirklich das Rahmenmaterial ist. 

@ gt-musa

Komisch ist es, dass es bei Deinen zwei Zaskars von 96 auch ist. Zumindest habe ich keinen Einzelfall. Es sind ja jetzt schon drei Rahmen. An meinen LTS (7000'er Alu) steht nichts eingestempelt.

Habe ja auch ein klein wenig durch das Archiv gestöbert und auch das mit den Endkappen gefunden. Müsste hier ja alles gelistet sein

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162&page=2&highlight=komplettbike

Nur steht da nichts von dieser Zahl in den Ausfallenden


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Dezember 2006)

Die guten alten Zaskars sind aus 6061-T6 Alu deshalb ist es wohl wahrscheinlich das die Zahlen 6061 am Ausfallende fürs Rahmenmaterial stehen....ist auch sicher kein Einzelfall weil das wohl alle haben werden ! Keine Ahnung warum es beim LTS nicht so ist....eventuell ja weil ein LTS auch ohne Decals als LTS zu erkennen ist aber wenn man nem GT Hardtail die Decals abnimmt kann man die meistens nur durch kleine Merkmale unterscheiden wie z.B.: das mit der Endrohrkappe (gabs u.a. ganz früher wohl auch beim Pantera) oder sowas wie Rahmenmaterial,Rahmennummer usw. !


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Dezember 2006)

> lso soweit ich das mal mitbekommen habe gab es mal einen der behauptete das sein 200x Modell Zaskar ne runde kappe hat aber die alten haben wohl alle ne glatte !



Also, ich habe zwei Zaskar Race, eins aus 2000 und eins aus 2001. Die haben beide einen runden Oberrohrabschluss und keine Materialnummer im Ausfallende.







Gruß...


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2006)

also vor allem den musa sei mal geraten sich den gepostetetn fred mal durchzulesen. 

zaskars hatten später ( siehe die brezel) ne runde kappe, die alten hatten gerade. das pantera hatte 91/92 auch ne gerade kappe, und ist folglich nur sehr schwer wenn überhaupt vom zaskar zu unterscheiden. es ist wohl an dem gusset möglich bzw an dessen form, aber gesichert ist das nicht. die eingestanzte leigerung deutet auf ein zaskar hin, denn abgesehn von den neuen hatten die alten alle 6061. 

was bleibt jetzt ? 6061, ne runde kappe und wie siehts mit der serial aus ? wie ist der aufbau des rahmens allgemein heini, poste mal pics wahrscheinlich fällt dann die datierung leichter.


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. Dezember 2006)

> also vor allem den musa sei mal geraten sich den gepostetetn fred mal durchzulesen.




Hab ich was falsches geschrieben ?


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2006)

Um es mal klarzustellen. Es geht mir nicht darum festzustellen, ob ich einen Zaskar habe (das weiß ich, habe den Rahmen vom Händler gekauft!!). Vielmehr ist die Frage, ob diese Nummer bei allen Zaskars vor 2000 eingeschlagen ist. Hiermit hätte man neben dem Abschluss des Oberrohrs noch ein weiteres Merkmal und eine Unterscheidung zu den Pantera etc., welche als 7000'er Alus einen geraden Abschluss hatten


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Um es mal klarzustellen. Es geht mir nicht darum festzustellen, ob ich einen Zaskar habe (das weiß ich, habe den Rahmen vom Händler gekauft!!). Vielmehr ist die Frage, ob diese Nummer bei allen Zaskars vor 2000 eingeschlagen ist. Hiermit hätte man neben dem Abschluss des Oberrohrs noch ein weiteres Merkmal und eine Unterscheidung zu den Pantera etc., welche als 7000'er Alus einen geraden Abschluss hatten



Ich hab ja (noch) nicht soooo viel Ahnung, aber mein 94/95er ('94 laut Rahmennummer H4J13667, '95 gem. den Decals) Avalanche ist aus 7005, das ist im rechten Ausfallende eingestempelt und hat einen *runden* Abschluss.

Was mich interressieren würde ist, warum die älteren Zaskars aus 6061 waren und jetzt aus 7005 sind, beim Avalanche ist das umgekehrt, mein 2.0 aus 2005 ist aus 6061, das alte aus 7005. 
Sind die Materialgüten so unterschiedlich, macht sich das für den Fahrer bemerkbar? Ich habe den Eindruck, das alte ist "härter", kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (4. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja (noch) nicht soooo viel Ahnung, aber mein 94/95er ('94 laut Rahmennummer H4J13667, '95 gem. den Decals) Avalanche ist aus 7005, das ist im rechten Ausfallende eingestempelt und hat einen *runden* Abschluss.
> 
> Was mich interressieren würde ist, warum die älteren Zaskars aus 6061 waren und jetzt aus 7005 sind, beim Avalanche ist das umgekehrt, mein 2.0 aus 2005 ist aus 6061, das alte aus 7005.
> Sind die Materialgüten so unterschiedlich, macht sich das für den Fahrer bemerkbar? Ich habe den Eindruck, das alte ist "härter", kann das sein?




Beim Avalanche sieht das so aus:

2003 - 6061 Alu
2002 - 6061
2001 - ?
2000 - 7000er
1999 - 7000er
1998 - 6000er
1997 - 7000er
1996 - 7000er
1995 - ?
1994 - 7005
1993 und früher: Stahl

Wer das genaue Material von 2001 und 1995 weiß: Bitte ergänzen!

6000er Alu-Legierungen MÜSSEN wärmebehandelt werden (erhöhter Produktionsaufwand), sind dafür aber i.d.R. belastbarer. Dem Rahmen werden im Ofen die Spannungen genommen, die beim Schweißen entstehen. 7000er KÖNNEN zusätzlich wärebehandelt werden, müssen aber wohl nicht. Theoretisch könnte man die wohl auch einfach lange genug liegen lassen. Ich habe bisher weder das eine noch das andere von GT kaputt bekommen  

Ich glaube, dass das bei GT (wechselnde Besitzer / Entscheider etc.) auch immer daran gelegen hat, von wem die die Rahmen zu welchen Konditionen aus welchem Material beziehen können. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass seit 1991 (erstes Zaskar, also erstes Alu-Bike von GT) die Produktionsmethoden eine enorme Entwicklung durchgemacht haben. Sicher ist man heute in der Lage, aus fast jeder Bike-tauglichen Alu-Legierung einen ausreichend stabilen Rahmen zu bauen.


----------



## Kint (4. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Beim Avalanche sieht das so aus:
> 
> 1998 - 6000er



das mal ins auge gefasst heini ? 

und musa du stellst eben fragen die in dem fred genau beantwortet werden. ausserdem pflichtlektüe für gt fans....


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. Dezember 2006)

Also in dem andern thread ist das oberrohrende von salzbrezel aber was hat das mit der frage zu tun was es bei gt-heini seinem oberrohrende zu diskutieren gibt oder warum es komisch sein soll das die zahlen 6061 am ausfallende eingestanzt sind !??   sorry...aber ich find da keine antworten auf diese fragen!


.......ausserdem hab ich den thread schonmal mitgelesen(sogar nen beitrag geschrieben)aber da kam ja seit dem 30.09. nix neues mehr !


----------



## Kruko (5. Dezember 2006)

So wie ich die verschiedenen Threads gelesen habe, ist es manchmal nicht eindeutig ob es sich um einen Zaskar handelt. Die Frage nach der Stempelung sollte nur dazu beitragen einen weiteren Anhalt bei einem Gebrauchtkauf eines alten Rahmens zu haben. Darum habe ich auch diesen Thread neu aufgemacht. Die eigentliche Frage, ob es bei allen Jahrgängen diese Stempelung gibt, bleibt bisher unbeantwortet. 

Ich habe nie den Abschluss des Oberrohrs in Frage gestellt. Natürlich bleibt es das markanteste Mermal des Zaskars. Nur werden mir alle hier Recht geben, dass ein zweites Erkennungsmerkmal nicht verkehrt wäre.


----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2006)

werfe mal ein großes sorry in den raum 

erstens weil ich fälschlich zu der annahme kam, dein oberrohrabschluss sei rund gt-heini ( keine ahnung wieso  ) und darauf natürlich auch meine beiträge aufbauten 

-und zweitens weil ich musas beitrag im generelle infos zum zaskar fred nicht mehr erinnert habe.

dein spruch :
Was gibt es denn bei deinem Oberrohrabschluss zu diskutieren wenn man fragen darf ?

macht dann natürlich auch sinn, wenn gt heinis endkappe gerade ist, wenn sie allerdings rund wäre wie von mir fälschlich angenommen, dann macht deine äusserung genaueres studium des geposteten freds nötig. wie von mir vorgeschlagen.

also nochmal sorry für die verwirrung und ich geh zur wiedergutmachung heute abned mal bei meinen zassi gucken....


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Dezember 2006)

> und zweitens weil ich musas beitrag im generelle infos zum zaskar fred nicht mehr erinnert habe.



Kann passieren vorallem wenn das posting eh nicht viel zum Thema beitrug und es auch noch vom April ist.....hätte ich es nicht selber geschrieben würde ich mich auch nicht mehr daran erinnern!


....aber mal zurück zum Thema....



> Die eigentliche Frage, ob es bei allen Jahrgängen diese Stempelung gibt, bleibt bisher unbeantwortet.



...also das es beim '96er und '97er so ist weisst du ja jetzt schonmal....fehlen halt noch die anderen aber die kommen sicher auch noch und dann kannst deine erkenntnisse ja mal im "Generelle infos..." thread posten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich melde hiermit das mein 96er diese Prägung auch hat. 

Cu Danni


----------



## oliversen (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Avalanche, Schweissdatum 10/97, hat auch die 6061 Praegung an der Innenseite von beiden hinteren Ausfallenden.

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2006)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mein Avalanche, Schweissdatum 10/97, hat auch die 6061 Praegung an der Innenseite von beiden hinteren Ausfallenden.
> 
> oliversen



Hallo in den fernen Osten, 

wenn es sich bei deinem Avalanche um ein Modell 98 handelt, welches ja in 6061 ALU gefertigt wurde, wäre alles o.k. 

Mein Zaskar ist auch aus 10/97 und hat alle Merkmale aus 98 (CNC-gefräste Sattelklemme und Steuerrohr)


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Dezember 2006)

> Mein Zaskar ist auch aus 10/97 und hat alle Merkmale aus 98 (CNC-gefrÃ¤ste Sattelklemme und Steuerrohr)



Dann hast du ja sogar ein Zaskar LE....

..





> 1997:
> Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
> Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
> Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
> ...


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja sogar ein Zaskar LE....
> 
> ..



Wenn Moe's Angebe richtig sind. Ja.  Was mich verunsichert sind die Decals (sind die Originalen) und die Fotos von Radical_53, der ein LE aus 97 hat. Da sind CNC-gefräste Ausfallenden und die gefräste Bremsbrücke zu erkennen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Dezember 2006)

Hab grad nochmal auf MTB-Kataloge nachgesehen und das '98er Zaskar hat auch eine CNC Sattelklemme !



> Da sind CNC-gefräste Ausfallenden und die gefräste Bremsbrücke zu erkennen.



Ist bei dir nicht so? Dann wohl doch "nur" ein Zaskar!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (6. Dezember 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo in den fernen Osten,
> 
> wenn es sich bei deinem Avalanche um ein Modell 98 handelt, welches ja in 6061 ALU gefertigt wurde, wäre alles o.k.
> 
> Mein Zaskar ist auch aus 10/97 und hat alle Merkmale aus 98 (CNC-gefräste Sattelklemme und Steuerrohr)





GT-Musa schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja sogar ein Zaskar LE....
> 
> ..





gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn Moe's Angebe richtig sind. Ja.  Was mich verunsichert sind die Decals (sind die Originalen) und die Fotos von Radical_53, der ein LE aus 97 hat. Da sind CNC-gefräste Ausfallenden und die gefräste Bremsbrücke zu erkennen.





GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal auf MTB-Kataloge nachgesehen und das '98er Zaskar hat auch eine CNC Sattelklemme !
> 
> 
> 
> Ist bei dir nicht so? Dann wohl doch "nur" ein Zaskar!



CNC: Trifft bei meinem 10/97er Zassi auch zu, wobei mir das Steuerrohr auch danach aussieht.


----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2006)

10/97 kann schon ein 1998er Modell sein, das 1997 gefertigt wurde (habe ein 1994er, das 1993 gebaut wurde).
Dann wäre für ein LE entscheidend, ob Tretlagergehäuse, Ausfallenden und Bremsbrücke auch CNC gefräst sind.
Abgesehen davon: Ist doch Wurst


----------



## Kruko (7. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Ist doch Wurst



denke ich auch. Es sollte auch nicht geklärt werden, ob Zaskar oder Zaskar LE. Vielmehr sollten eventuelle Zweifel bei den alten Zaskars beseitigt werden. Dies ist der Fall, wenn die Stempelung in den Ausfallenden der Alu-Sorte entspräche.

@ oliversen

Aus welchem ALU ist denn Dein Avalanche??


----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Es sollte auch nicht geklärt werden, ob Zaskar oder Zaskar LE. Vielmehr sollten eventuelle Zweifel bei den alten Zaskars beseitigt werden. Dies ist der Fall, wenn die Stempelung in den Ausfallenden der Alu-Sorte entspräche.



Schon kapiert  
Ich gehe nachher mal bei meinen nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (7. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> 10/97 kann schon ein 1998er Modell sein, das 1997 gefertigt wurde (habe ein 1994er, das 1993 gebaut wurde).
> Dann wäre für ein LE entscheidend, ob Tretlagergehäuse, Ausfallenden und Bremsbrücke auch CNC gefräst sind.



Vermute ich auch.



kingmoe schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Ist doch Wurst



Du sagst es


----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2006)

Meine Zaskars von 1993 und 1994 haben den 6061 Stempel auch  
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Ausfallenden verschieden sind, ich werde das nochmal fotografieren. Einmal massiv, einmal innen ausgefräst.


----------



## GTdanni (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich nutze dieses Thema mal für ne ganz andere Frage, die aber ganz gut passt da hier ja alle Zaskarfahrer reinschauen. 

-Wie lang habt ihr eure Stütze im Rahmen? 

 Ich hab zur Zeit ne billige Kalloy Stütze (400mm) drin und suche natürlich noch was schönes. 

Die Auswahl in 27,0mm ist ja begrenzt und so frag ich mich nach welcher Länge ich schauen soll. 

Ich hab noch eine gekürzte 29cm Stütze hier die genau 10cm im Sitzrohr stecken würde, das wäre sicher zu kurz. 
Beim 33er Standartmaß wären es demnach 14cm. 

Was meint ihr, sind die 14cm ausreichend? 
Oder soll ich lieber nach 400/425 schauen.

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich nutze dieses Thema mal für ne ganz andere Frage, die aber ganz gut passt da hier ja alle Zaskarfahrer reinschauen.
> 
> -Wie lang habt ihr eure Stütze im Rahmen?
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal, dass das gerade noch ausreichend ist. Habe noch zwei alte 30mm Stützen (1xSyncros und 1xKalloy). Bei der Syncros ist die Min. Markierung bei 8 cm. Die Kalloy hat 10 cm Mindestmaß.


----------



## GTdanni (8. Dezember 2006)

Um die Stützen mach ich mir auch weniger Sorgen (ich kenne das wenn eine bricht) ich habe nur Angst das es dem Rahmen nicht gut tut. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Ne schwarze Syncros wäre ideal...


----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2006)

Passt nur leider nicht,da der Durchmesser 30,0 mm ist. Darum liegt sie ja auch hier rum.  Wie weit steckt die Stütze den unterhalb des oberrohrs??


----------



## GTdanni (8. Dezember 2006)

die 33er ca 6cm 

die 29er (die ich hier liegen hab) nur 2cm 

Cu danni


----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2006)

Finde ich persönlich zu kurz. Ist dann schon ein ordentlicher Hebel, der von oben wirkt.


----------



## Kint (11. Dezember 2006)

ist bei gt dank pierced toptube ja nicht so schlimm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS Biker (13. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Beim Avalanche sieht das so aus:
> 
> 2003 - 6061 Alu
> 2002 - 6061
> ...



Den 95er Avalanche: 7005 Heat Treated. 
Sagt meinen 1995 katalog.


----------



## jedinightmare (20. Dezember 2006)

Vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es mal den ultimativen Zaskar-Thread hier, der wirklich ALLE Fragen beantwortete. Leider isser weg. Macht aber nix - ich hatte den nämlich kopiert und der schlummert jetzt auf irgeneiner CD rum (vermutlich zwischen dem ParisHilton-Video und irgendwelchem anderen Mumpitz), aber ich werd das Wochenende mal nutzen, das zu suchen. Ich stell´s dann wieder rein. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr, vom wem es im Original war, aber ich hoffe, derjenige hat nix dagegen.


----------



## jedinightmare (20. Dezember 2006)

Na bitte, auch hier verschwindet nichts...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162


----------

